
Why Typography Matters – Especially at the Oscars - wink
https://medium.com/@benjaminbannister/why-typography-matters-especially-at-the-oscars-f7b00e202f22#.srxqhpytx
======
wtbob
Could even title this, 'why UX matters' to catch the general case.

